# Hệ thống Trường Mầm non Worldkids- Chào mừng cơ sở mới tại Thủ Đức



## thanhdanh7724 (6/1/21)

Bài Viết: 



Hệ thống Trường Mầm non Worldkids- Chào mừng cơ sở mới tại Thủ Đức Vẫn tiếp tục là công trình đạt chuẩn xanh Lotus, không gian rộng rãi thoáng mát và khu vui chơi ngoài trời ngập sắc xanh giúp bé hòa nhập với thiên nhiên; Worldkids 6 và 7 gây ấn tượng mạnh mẽ với Phụ Huynh từ lần đầu tham quan. Với 2 hệ đào tạo là Song Ngữ và Tiếng Anh tăng cường, tin rằng Worldkids sẽ là môi trường phát triển toàn diện cho các bé nhỏ; và cũng là nơi phụ huynh an tâm trao gửi niềm tin!

Hệ thống trường mầm non Worldkids WORLDKIDS 1
Địa chỉ: 10/3 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, P.DaKao, Q.1, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (028) 73 00 55 99 ext:1 Hotline:0909 89 77 22
WORLDKIDS 2 Địa chỉ: 616/36A Lê Đức Thọ, P.15, Q.Gò Vấp, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (028) 73 00 55 99 ext:2 Hotline:0909 164 160
WORLDKIDS 3 (WIS1) Địa chỉ: 616/36B Lê Đức Thọ, P.15, Q.Gò Vấp, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (028) 73 00 55 99 ext:3 Hotline:0909 940 160
WORLDKIDS 4 Địa chỉ: 730/18 Lê Đức Thọ, P.15, Q.Gò Vấp, TP.Hồ Chí Minh 
Điện thoại: (028) 73 00 55 99 ext:4 Hotline:0909 77 81 80
WORLDKIDS 5/ WIS2 Địa chỉ: 697 Lê Trọng Tấn, P.Bình Hưng Hòa, Q. Bình Tân, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (028) 73 00 55 99 ext:5 Hotline:0909 33 90 84
WORLDKIDS 6 Địa chỉ: B0.08 Fresca Riverside, Đường số 6, P.Bình Chiểu, Q.Thủ Đức, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (028) 73 00 55 99 ext:6 Hotline:0902 451 246
WORLDKIDS 7 (WIS3) Địa chỉ: L0.03 C/cư Happy Valley, P. Tân Phong, Quận 7, TP. Hồ Chí Minh 
Điện thoại: (028) 73 00 55 99 ext:7 Hotline:090 11 989 44 
Website: https://worldkids.edu.vn
Fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/MamNonWorldkids
Email: info@worldkids.edu.vn/info@wis.edu.vn
Hotline: 0901198944 Phụ huynh góp ý: 1900 63 64 17
#worldkids #truongmamnon


----------

